# Blade Deck Installation Issues



## Euclid34 (May 5, 2014)

I took off the blade deck on my 600 series (Year 2000) 42" Yard Machines Lawn Tractor for service (blade changes, cleaning, etc). The deck raised and lowered , blades engaged and disengaged without any issue prior to the removal. However, I encountered issues when trying to reinstall the deck. I had problems with attaching the stabilizer plate as well as the hanger pins. I eventually got it attached, and the deck raised just fine. However, when I try to lower the deck, it gets hung up on the right side. Like something is preventing it from lowering down. The right side of the deck even seems to be too close (if not touching) the right rear tire.

I am fairly certain that I got the hanger pins attached properly. It seemed intuitive which pin went where when I slid the deck under the tractor prior to attaching it. I cant seem to find any information or diagrams for the deck installation other than the generic directions in the manual (which is just the reverse of the removal).

Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated... Its my fault for thinking this was a "pop-off, pop-back-on job."


----------



## Euclid34 (May 5, 2014)

I figured out the issue...

Turns out that during the reinstallation the disengagement rod that attaches to the stabilizer assembly was knocked out of line and was not able to fully disengage when the deck was lowered. It took taking off the center console plate for me to see this. I carefully adjusted it and made sure it stayed in line while reassembling. 

Hopefully this will help another person with the same issue in the future. I foud several references via google where people had the same issue as I did, but didnt know what caused it. One even said they fixed it by taking off the deck and reassembling several times and it was suddenly resolved... they probably got lucky and knocked the disengagement rod into place.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Euclid34 said:


> I figured out the issue...
> 
> Turns out that during the reinstallation the disengagement rod that attaches to the stabilizer assembly was knocked out of line and was not able to fully disengage when the deck was lowered. It took taking off the center console plate for me to see this. I carefully adjusted it and made sure it stayed in line while reassembling.
> 
> Hopefully this will help another person with the same issue in the future. I foud several references via google where people had the same issue as I did, but didnt know what caused it. One even said they fixed it by taking off the deck and reassembling several times and it was suddenly resolved... they probably got lucky and knocked the disengagement rod into place.


Thanks for posting the solution Euclid34.
Always helps when we can learn from other mistakes, my Murray gave me a similar problem, but I didn't think to post it!
Cheers.


----------

